# no spark or fuel.. 94 altima



## hoosierdaddy2113 (Jul 4, 2006)

ok so i got a 94 nissan altima. car is a racecar so it sat out all winter with a tarp over it. i go to start it today and the fuel pump dont kick on, so i hook it up with a switch to the battery so now im getting fuel pressure but i test the spark nothing, and the injectors dont seem to be working . so could the computer of went bad. or maybe something got wet over the winter? i changed the coil and checked out the dist. for oil, checked a few under the hood fuses but still no spark. anybody got an idea?? thanks


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The fuel and spark are "controlled" by the camshaft position sensor in the distributor. You might want to start checking around there.


----------



## aquaholic (Mar 17, 2007)

these cars notoriously have bad distributors (or other parts inside the dist). i grabbed one from the junkyard and everything was back to normal in 30 minutes. dont forget to mark the rotor position before you pull the old dist out.


----------



## hoosierdaddy2113 (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks but not the distributor any other ideas?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check all of your wiring at the starter/ignition switch. 
define "racecar" please.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Might just be your spark plugs. Try and think a bit more simple. & yes define race car plz.


----------



## hoosierdaddy2113 (Jul 4, 2006)

not the plugs but thanks ill check the wires later by racecar i mean its stock but no windows the inside is gutted from all interior just racing seat, belts, and roll cage.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thats nice. Well try the distributor. Maybe thats it.


----------



## hoosierdaddy2113 (Jul 4, 2006)

it was the computer but thanks for all the help


----------



## aquaholic (Mar 17, 2007)

suprised to hear that. seems as though most of these nissans fail at the ignition or distributor.


----------

